# LG Monitor FLATRON W2243S issue



## stev2511 (Jan 6, 2010)

So, I have bought two monitors. They are exactly the same, same model, manufacturer, LG Monitor FLATRON W2243S 21,5" Full HD 15-pin VGA cables with DVI adapters. Yesterday I restarted my pc because explorer.exe stuck. When it re-booted I saw my main display with 1024x768 @ 60Hz refresh rate and the 1920x1080 option was not available. My other monitor was exactly as before. I went to see on the advanced settings and of windows 7 "Screen Resolution" window my main display was reffered to as Dsiplay Device on: VGA but befora that it was reffered to as W2243S (analog). My other monitor is reffered W2243S as before and no problem occurs. So I tried some simple stuff to see if I can fix it since I had the monitor drivers installed before a few weeks before the error. My graphics card driver also is up to date. ATI Radeon HD 5750. I switced my monitors place on the graphics card jack, no difference, just that now the other screen was the main display but the monitor with the problem didn't have the 1920x1080 available. I switched the cables between screen still no difference but after I rebooted for a second time the choice for 1920x1080 was available for my monitor but when I clicked it the refresh rate was forced to 30iHz and my monitor went just black so I returned to the previous resolution. I don't know what else to do.. Any help?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the monitor is failing. If it's under warranty, have it replaced.


----------



## stev2511 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah after doing some further research I decided to do that. Thanks anyway.


----------

